# finding oneself in stranger's sparring-videos :D



## MAfreak (Feb 3, 2016)

two times i saw videos on youtube or facebook where i found myself in,
what is funny when you see yourself in trouble 'cause being fully exhausted or with bigger and heavier guys. 
but no excuses, i cut the scenes and put them on my own small channel, so i'd like to post them here. 

the first one was on the same karate & mma event i posted in my very first thread:





the second one was on a similar event by the boxers and kickboxers here, so standup only:





sorry for the bad quality, the camera guys or girls panned the cameras and i zoomed in with software.


----------



## MAfreak (Feb 4, 2016)

i don't want to make a new topic again so i'd like to post my last video here for the sake of completeness.
some older training clips, mainly show-stuff i wished to be more flexible for. also i'm no weapons expert, so don't be to harsh please.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Feb 5, 2016)

MAfreak said:


> two times i saw videos on youtube or facebook where i found myself in,
> what is funny when you see yourself in trouble 'cause being fully exhausted or with bigger and heavier guys.
> but no excuses, i cut the scenes and put them on my own small channel, so i'd like to post them here.
> 
> ...


I need a place like that around here.  Everyone seems to be cool with sparring with each other.  From the short clip it didn't look like there were any egos going on or at the very least the egos were well controlled.


----------



## MAfreak (Feb 6, 2016)

yes the guys and girls were very friendly.
also many of them do cross training. the (kick)boxing club is friends with the tong-il-moo-do club from the nearby city and they do self-defense and ground fighting training with them. or the karateka of the goju federation do exams together with the ones from the wkf, which is "just" sports karate etc. its like a martial arts heaven here. 
i can't really believe, somewhere else that wouldn't work in the same way.
but when i see, how many internet-"experts" in other forums behave, than i can get an idea of it...


----------

